
Show HN: Powerful, Declarative SQL User Management - hellcow
https://www.egt.run/~egtann/sql-user-management
======
hellcow
I wrote this tool to help us manage many users in MySQL v5.7. We can whitelist
and blacklist specific tables and columns in a declarative way across many
users and have those privileges automatically update after migrations. Thought
it might be useful for others. Happy to answer any questions!

